# Summer League Thread



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*
**Bobcats Summer League Schedule*
*Sat July 12 Bobcats avs Clippers 3PM*
*Sun July 13 Bobcats vs Hornets 1PM*
*Tues July 15 Bobcats vs Warriors 7:30Pm*
*Fri July 18 Bobcats vs Pistons 3PM*
*Sat July 19 Bobcats vs Knicks 1PM*
*----------------------------------------------------------*
I haven't found our summer league roster yet.I shall post it here when I find it.​


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Here's the roster

21 Alexis Ajinca C 7-0 220 5/6/88 France R 
14 D.J. Augustin G 6-0 180 11/10/87 Texas R 
5 Jackie Butler C 6-10 260 3/10/85 Coastal Christian HS (VA) 3 
33 Jermareo Davidson F/C 6-10 230 11/17/84 Alabama 1 
42 Chuck Davis F 6-7 230 4/20/84 Alabama R 
23 Guillermo Diaz G 6-2 185 3/4/85 Miami (FL) 1 
4 Jared Dudley G/F 6-7 225 7/10/85 Boston College 1 
27 Orien Greene G/F 6-4 208 2/4/82 Louisiana-Lafayette 3 
30 Donnell Harvey F 6-8 223 8/26/80 Florida 5 
6 Kyle Hines F 6-6 230 9/2/86 UNC-Greensboro R 
15 Ryan Hollins C 7-0 230 10/10/84 UCLA 2 
2 Othello Hunter F 6-8 225 5/28/86 Ohio State R 
25 David Logan G 6-1 170 12/26/82 Indianapolis R 
3 James Mays F 6-9 230 3/3/86 Clemson R 
12 Mustafa Shakur G 6-3 190 8/18/84 Arizona R 
1 Kyle Visser C 6-11 255 10/19/85 Wake Forest R 
26 Brandon Wallace F 6-9 203 3/14/85 South Carolina R 
17 Kyle Weaver G 6-6 201 2/18/86 Washington State R

TON of PG's


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

that's an interesting team.A few of those guys have good shots to make rosters.I've always been intrigued by Kyle Hines as he plays here for UNC-G and he's really had a lot of impressive games against ACC teams.If he were a couple inches taller he'd probably be a household name...But he's a low post scorer and I don't think he's really 6'6"...I'd guess he's probably 6'5" at best.

I'm really glad to see Visser and Mays on the roster.We need bigs and both of those guys have the potential to make our team.I'm surprised that Guillermo Diaz didn't go somewhere else,like the Hornets in particular.He's not a point guard and I doubt he ever will be.He's an undersized SG and we have SG's.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Jackie Butler played for the Knicks and Spurs right? Or is that ust the same name

We got one open spot on our roster I think so there should definitely be a lot of competition goin on here


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah...He's only 23 and he's always been seen as a project.He was traded to Houston last year in the Scola deal,but they apparently cut him as he doesn't seem to have played anywhere last year.I don't know if they bought him out or what,but he signed a three year 7 million$ contract with the spurs so he hasn't been hanging out in the welfare line.If the Rockets didn't buy him out they owe him for this coming season too.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i came in this to see if Ajinca was playing after he was bought-out & signed the other day, good to see vs. some competition in game situation. i think he's ready, we'll see some good shotblock numbers in the SL.

then i noticed two of my favourite players outside of the league, Arizona G Mustafa Shakur who IMO outplayed Chris Paul in the ACC aswell as SC Gamecock (same team as my boys Renaldo Balkman & Tarence Kinsey)Brandon Wallace, who killed the Celtic summer league last year, was the teams final cut, and outplayed powe & davis for the majority.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I completely forgot about this game,probably wouldn't have paid much attention if I had.Anyone who is interested (and has a broadband connection) can watch all the summer league games here http://www.nba.com/summerleague2008/

Apparently we won easily.Jermareo had a nice statline.I'm really surprised that Dudley didn't have better numbers.It seems like he should so well against summer league players.I am happy to see Hines with the nice rebounding numbers.I'm really rooting for him to get a look somewhere,I've always had the suspicion that he might turn out to be a sleeper,the undersized guy who surprises in the NBA.He's always killed all the ACC teams who didn't recruit him because he was too short.
<!--/frags/nbaInsideGlobalLegacy.html JSP include--> 
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD>visitor

</TD><TD class=teamScoreTop id=visitor_team_score-1520800006 align=middle width=70>81</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 15px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" width=300><TABLE class=miniBoxscore cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0 cellpsacing="0"><TBODY><TR class=msTitle align=middle><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 5px" align=left height=15></TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD class=ot id=titles5></TD><TD class=ot id=titles6></TD><TD class=ot id=titles7></TD><TD class=ot id=titles8></TD><TD>T</TD></TR><TR class=msTeam align=middle><TD align=left height=15> Bobcats</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>22</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>81</TD></TR><TR class=msTeam align=middle><TD align=left height=15> Clippers</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>15</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>66</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Recap | Play-By-Play​</TD><TD class=teamScoreTop align=middle width=70>66</TD><TD>home

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<!-- It is now: Sun Jul 13 00:04:36 EDT 2008 -->
<!-- Cache now: Sun Jul 13 00:04:36 EDT 2008 --><!-- TEAM PLAYERS --><TABLE class=bobcatsBar cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=playerStatTitle style="PADDING-LEFT: 5px; TEXT-TRANSFORM: uppercase" colSpan=15 height=20>Bobcats (1-0)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=pTitle style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=pHeaders align=middle height=12><TH colSpan=3> </TH><TH align=middle colSpan=3>Field Goals</TH><TH align=middle colSpan=3>Rebounds</TH><TH colSpan=6> </TH></TR><TR class=pHeaders vAlign=center align=middle height=12><TH> </TH><TH>pos</TH><TH>min</TH><TH>fgm-a</TH><TH>3pm-a</TH><TH>ftm-a</TH><TH>off</TH><TH>def</TH><TH>tot</TH><TH>ast</TH><TH>pf</TH><TH>st</TH><TH>to</TH><TH>bs</TH><TH>pts</TH></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>J.Davidson </TD><TD>F</TD><TD>22:06</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>J.Dudley </TD><TD>F</TD><TD>21:02</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>A.Ajinca </TD><TD>C</TD><TD>16:51</TD><TD>1-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>D.Augustin </TD><TD>G</TD><TD>23:28</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>K.Weaver </TD><TD>G</TD><TD>15:10</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>K.Hines </TD><TD></TD><TD>09:00</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>G.Diaz </TD><TD></TD><TD>17:28</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>B.Wallace </TD><TD></TD><TD>10:16</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>C.Davis </TD><TD></TD><TD>10:51</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>O.Greene </TD><TD></TD><TD>17:16</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>M.Shakur </TD><TD></TD><TD>05:50</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>K.Visser </TD><TD></TD><TD>09:50</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>O.Hunter </TD><TD></TD><TD>10:26</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>J.Mays </TD><TD></TD><TD>10:26</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>J.Butler 







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>D.Harvey 







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>D.Logan 







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=15 height=7>







</TD></TR><TR class=totalStats align=middle><TH style="PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right height=15>Total</TH><TH> </TH><TH>200</TH><TH>28-72</TH><TH>2-5</TH><TH>23-29</TH><TH>17</TH><TH>25</TH><TH>42</TH><TH>8</TH><TH>40</TH><TH>6</TH><TH>18</TH><TH>3</TH><TH>81</TH></TR><TR class=totalStats2 align=middle><TH colSpan=3 height=15> </TH><TH align=middle>38.9%</TH><TH align=middle>40.0%</TH><TH align=middle>79.3%</TH><TH colSpan=4>Team Rebs: 8</TH><TH colSpan=5>Total TO: 19</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=clippersBar style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=playerStatTitle style="PADDING-LEFT: 5px; TEXT-TRANSFORM: uppercase" colSpan=15 height=20>Clippers (1-1)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=pTitle style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=pHeaders align=middle height=12><TH colSpan=3> </TH><TH align=middle colSpan=3>Field Goals</TH><TH align=middle colSpan=3>Rebounds</TH><TH colSpan=6> </TH></TR><TR class=pHeaders vAlign=center align=center; height=12><TH> </TH><TH>pos</TH><TH>min</TH><TH>fgm-a</TH><TH>3pm-a</TH><TH>ftm-a</TH><TH>off</TH><TH>def</TH><TH>tot</TH><TH>ast</TH><TH>pf</TH><TH>st</TH><TH>to</TH><TH>bs</TH><TH>pts</TH></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>N.Fazekas </TD><TD>F</TD><TD>23:13</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>A.Thornton </TD><TD>F</TD><TD>29:33</TD><TD>7-12</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>D.Jordan </TD><TD>C</TD><TD>21:27</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>E.Gordon </TD><TD>G</TD><TD>25:36</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>M.Taylor </TD><TD>G</TD><TD>26:49</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>B.Heath </TD><TD></TD><TD>13:11</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>D.Watkins </TD><TD></TD><TD>21:43</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>K.Archibong </TD><TD></TD><TD>13:37</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>C.Stinson </TD><TD></TD><TD>09:41</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>M.Williams </TD><TD></TD><TD>15:10</TD><TD>0-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>D.Salisbery 







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName align=left>D.Wood 







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=15 height=7>







</TD></TR><TR class=totalStats align=middle><TH style="PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right height=15>Total</TH><TH> </TH><TH>200</TH><TH>20-56</TH><TH>2-10</TH><TH>24-34</TH><TH>11</TH><TH>24</TH><TH>35</TH><TH>5</TH><TH>35</TH><TH>3</TH><TH>22</TH><TH>7</TH><TH>66</TH></TR><TR class=totalStats2 align=middle><TH colSpan=3 height=15> </TH><TH align=middle>35.7%</TH><TH align=middle>20.0%</TH><TH align=middle>70.6%</TH><TH colSpan=4>Team Rebs: 11</TH><TH colSpan=5>Total TO: 23</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE><DL class=endStatHdr><DT id=tFoulHdr> Technical Fouls <DD>-- </DD></DL>
<DL class=endStatHdr><DT> Scoring <DD>Lead Changes : 8 <DD>Times Tied : 9 </DD></DL>


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Obviously we won because we took 16 more shots...that hardly ever happens in a loss.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Today's game is on NBATV right now.We're playing the knicks.I've only been watching for about ten minutes.So far I've liked what I've seen from Mays and especially Visser.I think both of them will make NBA rosters,maybe not right away though.We could use a big man though.I really always liked Mays as a defensive player.Halftime score is 51-39


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Augustin didn't play today...I'm not sure why.Most likely they just wanted to look at other guys.Ajinca only played 8 minutes and then he he left the game with some sort of injury,apparently to his knee.I've no idea how serious it is.That happened right after I started watching and I never got the chance to see either of them do anything.

Game was pretty much of a rout from the time I started watching onwards.Final is 103-71 and the Cats finish the Vegas Summer League 2-3.We seemed to have all the size on the floor.This team has a lot of talent for summer league and especially a lot of size,undoubtedably because that's what we're looking for and the big guys know that we are


----------

